# Idle surging at stops



## PA2269 (Jan 17, 2010)

have a 2.8 passat glx 2001. idle is surging when im at stops. now emissions workshop message came on with check engine light. The car started idling rough soon after i installed a k and n airl filter. not sure if this is just a coincedence. i heard it could be engine code p1128. an air fuel management problem. any help would be awesome


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Idle surging at stops (PA2269)*

Sounds like your ECU is not getting the correct info and having problems keeping the air/fuel correct at idle. Make sure the MAF sensor is installed the right way, and everything is plugged in. It may have something to do with your Idle air control valve, but it is prob. something that is not connected. Wile your car is idling tap the Idle Air Control Valve with a screwdriver or something. This can sometimes free up the steeper motor in the air control valve. I hope that helps some. GL with the problem.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Idle surging at stops (torquesteer)*

He doesnt have an idle control valve on a 30v 2.8 bro. It could have everything to do with the k&n filter though. Oil on a maf could cause an idle issue. Clean it with crc maf cleaner. It could also be due to a bad throttle position sensor in the throttle body. It couldnt hurt to try and clean that too and then do a throttle body alignment afterwards.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Idle surging at stops (dangerous_dave)*

Your right dave there is no IAC valve.... I guess I shouldn't drink and post!! LOL


----------



## Run_Rabbit_Run (Apr 8, 2009)

K&N already proved that the oil cant foul a maf, and if it was the maf it would run rough at other rpm's also. 
It could be a vaccum leak from somwhere though because that will cause a rough idle.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Run_Rabbit_Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Run_Rabbit_Run* »_K&N already proved that the oil cant foul a maf 










Please post a link to this information about K&N.


----------

